# Accidentally criss-crossed my bars with the new box



## Toddo (May 21, 2016)

So I just realized tonight that when I added a 3rd box a few days ago I accidentally put it on 90 degrees out of correct orientation, so that the top bars are criss-cross from the comb in the upper boxes. I didn't want to mess with it tonight. I guess I'll just fix it real quick tomorrow? Or is it not a big problem....


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Won't matter. What will matter is how good your starter strips are. I presume you undersupered? If you put the box on top and there is a gap between the bee cluster and the top bars, that will be a problem.


----------



## Toddo (May 21, 2016)

I undersupered. This is my first hive so I guess it's a newbee mistake. I still feel pretty dumb about it. Anyway I turned things around quickly this morning, seems like no harm done. They haven't drawn comb yet in the third box, they just barely finished filling the 2nd box with comb.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds good Toddo, also bear in mind they only build new comb if they are either collecting nectar, or being fed sugar syrup. When the nectar flow stops so does comb building, unless they get fed.


----------

